# Springtails



## Doogienguyen (Sep 1, 2020)

So i ordered tropical springtails and put them in my vivarium a week ago. I noticed that when i poured the culture in i didn't see any springtails. Just white specs but none were moving. its been a week and i have only seen 2 of them. Im hoping they will wake up from the CO2 build up or the eggs will hatch.

Any tips?

1. Will they multiply?

2. Do i keep the soil damp? 

3. If so wont that make the humidity too high? I have will have a spiny flower mantis and the humidity keeps hitting 70s - 80s. Which is too high. But i also dont want my springtails to die from dry soil. (I live in SoCal and its been humid lately 60-80s) 

5. Is it better to mist the soil or pour small amounts to avoid humidity? 

6. Ive been leaving cucumber in the vivarium but will mold grow since my springtails seem very sparse. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2020)

I find that they lay eggs and become a lot rather quickly. Of course I keep them in their original container and put a small piced of plastic in ther to let some crawl on when feeding off. i take and put a quarter of clean or old water, meaning distilled or rain water in mine and put some food on top. I use rice, fish flakes, fish nuggets and other food items but nothing that gets to moldy. I did have mold on mine today, not sure why, so I poked some new pin holes for air. They can be fed once a week and mist the top of their substrate when you do that.


----------

